# The Collins Ultimate Bee Feeder in Action



## collins.bee.feeder (Jun 17, 2010)

Here is the link to watch the Collins Ultimate Bee Feeder in action:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DO8iSVogjus


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

That feeder is simply a pail feeder that one sees through. You have to lift it out, pry off the lid every time you refill. The idea of a clear bucket is a nice feature.


----------

